# Fresh double cream



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello
Is it possible to buy fresh double cream here? I have only found sour cream, and uht. What do you use in desserts? I find the uht has a funny taste and the whipping cream on sale does not whip up stiff. Lanitis seem to sell fresh double cream but only a huge bottle which for 2 or even 4 would be a waste.
Many thanks
Mary


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only fresh cream we have found is 1 litre bottles which Alphamega sell. It keeps for a good few days in the fridge so we (2ofus) usually have no problem using it up.


----------



## Trotters (Jun 22, 2016)

It seems the only fresh double cream that is available in the supermarkets, is as you say the large bottle from Lanitis. You can freeze cream if it is at least 35% fat, so check the fat content on that one and if OK to freeze perhaps you could freeze some of it to avoid wasteage.

Are you in Paphos? As there is a shop near Coral Bay which stocks smaller bottles of it.


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Many thanks! Live Nicosia but will try freezing. Lanitis cream is 40% fat. I also think should request smaller amounts from Lanitis! They now have smaller milk bottles!


----------

